# Questions about license plate trays



## Turbo Rider (May 15, 2003)

Mine has a crack in it, so I want to replace it. Are these interchangeable between sedans and avants? Also, I've found a euro one locally. Will a US plate mount to the euro tray without drilling new holes?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

AFAIK A6 sedan plate trays won't swap with an Avant and vice versa but between the Euro and US sedan plate trays will swap with each other just fine.


----------



## Turbo Rider (May 15, 2003)

*Re:*

Answering my own question. They are different part numbers for avant and sedan.
http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...4370/


----------

